# Lockdown Refurb of the hubs and callipers



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi, Finally got the time lol















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

I did the same this week on the Golf, but hubs in grey forgot to take any pictures.


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Take some and get em on lol.....I forgot and took these on my iPad 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I did the fronts on my GT 86 a week or so ago.


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Took these on my mobile...
From start to finish
Cheers
Paul






























Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good, I done mine too! Lol



















Although I cheated slightly by having brand new calipers, discs etc...

:thumb:


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Great result...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking good. :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The Cueball said:


> Looks good, I done mine too! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Next is everywhere else underneath


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Next is everywhere else underneath


No way maaaaan, that's already too much for the ol' shed.

The rust is probably holding that lot together anyway! :lol:


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

The Cueball said:


> No way maaaaan, that's already too much for the ol' shed.
> 
> The rust is probably holding that lot together anyway! :lol:


Nice job

Were calipers needed, i.e. known problem?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Rakti said:


> Nice job
> 
> Were calipers needed, i.e. known problem?


Cheers.

Yeah this style of the Jeep has 2 versions of the front caliper.

I had the early version. I did have them working fine as I already stripped and rebuilt them when I got it.

I wanted the newer ones mainly because they're called Akebono.

I just like the name, but they are a better design and have more stopping power.

Got the rears just to match everything up, and done the handbrake shoes while I was there.

:thumb:


----------

